# Jol speeding ticket, help, confused?



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I recently got pulled over on 495 north going 90 in a 65. I was in a rush home but I'm not going to make excuses because I did break the law. Also I am still on my jol and become 18 in January. When I was pulled over the officer asked me if I knew I was still on my jol and I said yes. He wrote up my citation and told me to pay it within 20 days. After that he just let me drive off on my way. I am confused because he didn't state that my license was suspended? Did I catch a lucky break or what is going on? Is it bad that I am still driving? Please help haha I have a clean record and dont know how this stuff works. Thank you!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

You don't have a clean record anymore, try the search function. Using said search function can work wonders, then again that would mean you would have to have common sense and it seems to be lacking on your part.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

If you are suspended, the registry will send you a notification by mail along with some brochures for attitudinal driving class that you will be required to take before you get your license reinstated. These are mailed after you pay or your appeal infront of the magistrate/judge is heard. You can drive until you are suspended. Take this as a life lesson, learn from it and slow down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Because of your post, I am renaming it the LOL license


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Fight the ticket, appeal appeal appeal! The courts are over booked and alot of times officers dont show up for hearings so the case gets thrown out. Ask for all the officers certifications and calibrations because they have to give them to you.Was he weearing his hat?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

yes he was wearing his hat. when u say ask for his certifications and calibrations do you mean during the trial? Could you please elaborate when you say ask for the certifications and calibrations. Thanks for the help!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Wearing his hat? Those guys just be ferkin' with ya. I'll make it simple, if this doesn't sink in I'll be back to explain things in a more entertaining manner. Well, entertaining for everyone except maybe you.
> 
> You don't get suspended on the spot. You will get suspended as a result of a responsible finding on the violation, and if you request an appeal you will be under oath to tell the truth so basically you are screwed since it will be a felony for you to testify in court that you were not speeding. You going to commit a felony to try to weenie out of a speeding ticket?
> 
> So, start saving your nickles and dimes for the $500 reinstatement fee and maybe pick up a bus schedule while you're at it. With any luck the lesson has been learned and it won't be necessary to have you back here for a more proper flaming.


He also fixes TVs. :mrgreen::L:


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Jon163,

Please post the link to your "MySpace" page and make sure your profile is not private.

We will need to examine it before we offer further advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon163 said:


> yes he was wearing his hat. when u say ask for his certifications and calibrations do you mean during the trial? Could you please elaborate when you say ask for the certifications and calibrations. Thanks for the help!


](*,)


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Ya "trial" ask for a trial. inch:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Jon163 said:


> yes he was wearing his hat. when u say ask for his certifications and calibrations do you mean during the trial? Could you please elaborate when you say ask for the certifications and calibrations. Thanks for the help!


I think we need to give this kid a break. Obviously he doens't get it. 
Kid, you have two options::
1. Appeal the ticket, go to the show cause, if you don't like the decision the magistrate gives you, ask for a judges hearing, which you will have to pay for to be heard. 
2. Pay the ticket. Chalk it up to lifes lessons. The JOL restrictions are there for a reason. Because kids like you speed, cause accidents, kill people and just don't have the commons sense and experience to make all the right decisions yet. Good luck, I think...


----------

